
Technical Report of the Bezos Phone Hack - zapf
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2020/01/technical_repor.html
======
zapf
"Good state-sponsored malware should never show up in a backup"

Fascinates me that state attacks are being normalised quite rapidly.

